# Windows 8.1



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I just got a message from my pc that says it is going to update to 8.1 in a bit. Is there some way I can keep it from doing that?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

*How to Disable &#8220;Update to Windows 8.1 for Free&#8221; Notification in Windows 8 Store?*



> Almost all of us know that Windows 8.1 is a free update for Windows 8 users and it can be downloaded and installed through Windows Store program in Windows 8 as mentioned here. If you are using Windows 8, it automatically notifies you about the availability of Windows 8.1 free update. Windows 8 regularly shows a notification message on the screen which asks you to go to Windows Store to download Windows 8.1 for free as shown in following screenshot:












http://www.askvg.com/how-to-disable-update-to-windows-8-1-for-free-notification-in-windows-8-store/


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

The notice said that it *WOULD* update to 8.1 in 2 days, will this stop that? I've gotten the notice that I _could_ update if I wanted to, but just always ignored it.

Thanks!


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I wasn't able to stop my computer from updating. I put it off for a long time and then one day it did it on its own. Grrrrrrrr I don't like the 8.1 e-mail program.

Cant they just leave stuff well enough alone!!!!!?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I tried to avoid updating from Win 8 to 8.1 and eventually I stopped being able to get security patches for 8 and my system started freezing and crashing frequently until finally I went to a local vendor and purchased the 8.1 dvd pack to clean load my PC.

I figured 8 and 8.1 were simply subsequent versions of the same platform but when my Win 8 went down for the count a couple months back, it seemed almost as if 8 was sent the way of XP with diminished support over a 6 month or so period.

If your system is being queued to upgrade to 8.1 you may want to consider it in case 8 has been removed from the update patch schedule and you have to spend over $100 to clean load it to 8.1.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes that is the way to go even if I put in how to stop the update, why would you want to in the first place. All updates have better security and patches built in, and getting those updates is the only way to have a fully protected machine.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Yes that is the way to go even if I put in how to stop the update, why would you want to in the first place. All updates have better security and patches built in, and getting those updates is the only way to have a fully protected machine.


There's another way to avoid Win 8.1 and still have a fully protected machine -- just use Win 7. That's what I do.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nevada said:


> There's another way to avoid Win 8.1 and still have a fully protected machine -- just use Win 7. That's what I do.


 Are going with 9 in a few months? Or are you going to wait till later in the year when Windows 10 comes out? I read that Windows 10 is what Windows 8 should have been. LOL


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Are going with 9 in a few months? Or are you going to wait till later in the year when Windows 10 comes out? I read that Windows 10 is what Windows 8 should have been. LOL


I've heard the same, so if I upgrade I suspect it will be to Win 10. But I really don't know. I don't upgrade just to upgrade. Unless there's a compelling reason to leave Win 7 I probably won't change anything.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

From what I read on CNET there won't be a Windows 9. 8.1 then up to 10 is what the article indicated.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Shrek said:


> From what I read on CNET there won't be a Windows 9. 8.1 then up to 10 is what the article indicated.


That's my understanding, but I don't know what the point of skipping Win 9 might be.


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Yes that is the way to go even if I put in how to stop the update, why would you want to in the first place. All updates have better security and patches built in, and getting those updates is the only way to have a fully protected machine.


Why I would want to not have my computer changed periodically is best understood by the fact that I do not enjoy spending time on the computer learning how to use my computer all over again every time some software company decides it is time for a change. There is no reason security upgrades, and patches can not be installed without affecting the operation of the system. Add to that the fact that over time programs that I come to lean on because I know just how to accomplish what I need to no longer work on the latest, and greatest new operating system. I just lost the ability to open many important to me files because win 8 doesn't support msworks 3.0. Newer is not always better.

Jim


----------

